# Transleisure - difficulties & demise



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have just been trying to phone Transleisure this morning, have tried on all their numbers, it rings and rings etc., but no one answers at all, it got picked up once and then cut off, but no one spoke.

Does anyone know what is happening, has their been a fire or anything stupid I have missed..... or any reason why they wouldn't be answering their phone... bit worried as I wouldn't want to order anything until I know why it isn't answered. No message to say it is engaged... and no fault on their line apparently.

Anyone been there recently? Are they at the NEC.... but they wouldn't take their office staff or fitters, so I would still expect someone to answer calls.

Carol


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps if they are at the NEC show someone could go along and find out from the horse's mouth?

It could be that their phones are bust and may not know so it would be helpful to them as well!


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Eddie I did think that as I was typing it, are you not at the show? Is it now worth your while....or no doubt it is just too expensive.

But thanks, hopefully someone will see this who is visiting...

Carol


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Hi Carol

No we dent do the NEC in October. We do the big one in February but I think that the October one comes bang along straight after the summer seasons shows, and frankly we are "showed" out  We are lucky enough to have several of our fitting agents at the show so Strikeback’s flag is being waved well as we speak  

We have had other traders trying to buy Oysters from us this morning so it is not just you that can't raise them.

Intriguing :?


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Rang Brownhills today. They told me that Transleisure has folded. Whether that is just the Newark branch or all outlets I do not know.
Ian


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

I think if you look on the Oyster stall you will see someone from Transleisure,
so if you ask him what is going on maybe he will tell you or he may say mind your own business :? 

One can draw one's own conclusions from this :roll: 

Bob


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Well Ian, if that is correct, then I trust no one in the meantime will place an order online, as it still looks like you can..... no one wants to lose any money, so hopefully anyone if they do, will pay with a credit card.

I think I will wait a few days and try again, but if someone does see them at the show, will they find out what their phone isn't answering and let us know.

Carol


----------



## lookback (Dec 4, 2005)

Just been speaking to Robert Jackson at the NEC, he confirms that Transleisure has folded. 

Ian


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

do we have any other confirmations on this as i would want the members to see this thread more visibly if it is in fact true ?

Any word direct from a Transleisure member of staff for instance, I have tried to phone but no-one answers.


----------



## JustRadio (May 21, 2005)

There's a member called Bill Antill, user name Ventra, who took me to task, very fairly, about a comment I'd made regarding Transleisure. He may have had something to do with the company, I got that impression.


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

Not suprised with the level of service they been offering lately they must have known for a long time and just gave up


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

y Bill Antill is one of their staff John


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Looks like there may be trouble there. No confirmation is out at the moment, and we are only going on what has been posted above, but it may be best to be very wary if looking at Transleisure's sales site. 
Caveat Emptor, I think is the phrase.......


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Thanks folks for your comments, and I shall steer clear for the time being.... 

Shame though, they had always had (until lately) an excellent reputation... so I wonder what has happened.

Carol


----------



## 104010 (Apr 20, 2007)

Please see our report from Patrick49 - you are lucky not to have to deal with them!! On the front page 'Transleisures opinion of MHF'


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I just have.

Carol


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Well I for one feel very sad and sorry for Transleisure if this rumour is indeed true and I really hope it is just tittle tattle and gossip! But if it is true, then what a tragedy for them and their staff? I feel for everyone when this kind of thing happens and it's a sad day when any business fails. 

We have dealt with Transleisure on many occasions during the past 3 years and been more than happy with both their work and their service and It was only last month that they carried out a lot of work on our new Auto Trail for us. We had fitted an alarm system to our habitation and lockers, a gaslow refillable bottle system and Transleisure also transferred our Oyster system from our previous motorhome to our new one. We also bought a 12v TV from them at the recent York show and business seemed just as busy as normal - so this news is a real bolt from the blue!

What a shame for all their mechanics too, who if this rumour is indeed true, will now suddenly find themselves out of work and with Christmas looming, it will surely be a worry for both them and their families? 

If you read this Bill and the rumours are true then please accept my heartfelt sadness at the plight that has befallen you, your family and your business and I know such events would have left you all devestated that's for sure and I just hope and pray that you can pick yourselves up and recover from all this?

Before anyone jumps on my back about this and decrys me for jumping to Transleire's defence, just remember that the work we had done last month would carry a 12 month warranty and if anything was to go wrong with any of the equipment or workmanship we would have no company now to take the matter up with - so personally we too, could be adversely affected by Transleisures closure but despite this fact, I can still feel for others and regardless of my own concerns I wish them all the very best and I hope things are not as bad as they sound.

Sue


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

We had an awful experience with them a few months ago - unhelpful, couldn't-care-less attitude and a truckload of abuse when I dared to post the report of the problems we'd had. Plus a further load of abuse from another member because I dared to point out the sexist manner in which, in my opinion, we were treated by them.....so, I'm not surprised if they have folded- there have been many other negative experiences posted out there, despite Sonnesta's glowing reports of them. I believe that the Leeds branch was closed down months ago already and all work moved to Newark. 

Just wish that more people would vote with their feet if dissatisfied with the disgusting service levels in the MH industry and elsewhere.


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

doc_cam said:


> We had an awful experience with them a few months ago - unhelpful, couldn't-care-less attitude and a truckload of abuse when I dared to post the report of the problems we'd had. Plus a further load of abuse from another member because I dared to point out the sexist manner in which, in my opinion, we were treated by them.....so, I'm not surprised if they have folded- there have been many other negative experiences posted out there, despite Sonnesta's glowing reports of them. I believe that the Leeds branch was closed down months ago already and all work moved to Newark.
> 
> Just wish that more people would vote with their feet if dissatisfied with the disgusting service levels in the MH industry and elsewhere.


Every dog has his day (not suggesting you're a dog) :lol:

Andrew


----------



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

> Just wish that more people would vote with their feet if dissatisfied with the disgusting service levels in the MH industry and elsewhere.


we do have the company reputation directory which is intended for just these situations, i.e. some people are happy with a companies service, others arent. Both of these views can be added to a companies profile in the directory allowing future customers to check and digest them before deciding to use the same company


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

See my comments on here

>>Here<<

Steve


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

doc_cam said:


> We had an awful experience with them a few months ago - unhelpful, couldn't-care-less attitude and a truckload of abuse when I dared to post the report of the problems we'd had. Plus a further load of abuse from another member because I dared to point out the sexist manner in which, in my opinion, we were treated by them.....so, I'm not surprised if they have folded- there have been many other negative experiences posted out there, despite Sonnesta's glowing reports of them. I believe that the Leeds branch was closed down months ago already and all work moved to Newark.
> 
> Just wish that more people would vote with their feet if dissatisfied with the disgusting service levels in the MH industry and elsewhere.


Hello doc_cam,

Did I detect a hint of sarcasm in your post re my "glowing reports" of Transleisure? I truly hope my assumption is incorrect and I have taken your reference to my posts totally out of context because to be frank I would be most offended if this were the case. I am a fair person and pride myself on seeing all sides of an argument and if my dealings with Transleisure have been positive then I am quite entitled to post my findings on here as of course we all are.

I respect you have had a bad experience during your dealings with Transleisure and as such, you have as much right as anyone else to voice your opinions and dissatisfactions and I feel it is important that people speak as they find. If someone is not happy for whatever reason, then it is understandable that they would wish to speak out and I have no problem with that whatsoever. We live in a democratic society thank goodness and we all enjoy the freedom of speech!

It is not my place to pass comment on anyone else's personal experiences and this is something I would never dream of doing ever, as in my opinion that would be the height of ignorance and bad manners. Likewise, those people who have enjoyed good service are equally as free to voice their experiences too and I can only speak for myself when I post on here as of course any of us can and I have praised Transleisure and their staff due to the respect, care and courtesy they have shown to myself and my husband as customers and for the top class service and products provided!

Sue


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

No one has actually physically varified the facts... we should not jump to conclusions.


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

[Hello doc_cam,

Did I detect a hint of sarcasm in your post re my "glowing reports" of Transleisure? I truly hope my assumption is incorrect and I have taken your reference to my posts totally out of context because to be frank I would be most offended if this were the case. I am a fair person and pride myself on seeing all sides of an argument and if my dealings with Transleisure have been positive then I am quite entitled to post my findings on here as of course we all are.

I respect you have had a bad experience during your dealings with Transleisure and as such, you have as much right as anyone else to voice your opinions and dissatisfactions and I feel it is important that people speak as they find. If someone is not happy for whatever reason, then it is understandable that they would wish to speak out and I have no problem with that whatsoever. We live in a democratic society thank goodness and we all enjoy the freedom of speech!

It is not my place to pass comment on anyone else's personal experiences and this is something I would never dream of doing ever, as in my opinion that would be the height of ignorance and bad manners. Likewise, those people who have enjoyed good service are equally as free to voice their experiences too and I can only speak for myself when I post on here as of course any of us can and I have praised Transleisure and their staff due to the respect, care and courtesy they have shown to myself and my husband as customers and for the top class service and products provided!

Sue[/quote]

Sonesta,

Just as you view yourself as "fair" , and speak of us all "enjoying the freedom of speech", you seem to be very keen to launch into a personal attack on me with quite a few snide remarks, none of which are necessary. If you read my post accurately, I merely stated that your report on Transleisure was glowing. Nothing more, nothing less, and certainly anything else you percieved is entirely up to you and your imagination.

I was quite accurate, as it happens, as it seems you cannot say enough about how wonderful they were to you - how lucky you were to have had such a wonderful experience. . Just as you claim to be free to express what you like about the service of companies, surely others have that right too? Seems not, as you seem to want to attack me for saying you had posted a glowing report on them while many others had had vastly different (and far less happy) experiences.

Transleisure, in our instance, displayed the height of unprofessionality,truely bottom-class service, utter disrespect, and, in our opinion, sexist behaviour. So that's my opinion, totally the opposite of yours, but nonetheless valid. Your report was glowing, mine is not - so what? That doesn't make my comments sarcastic, or my opinion not valid, as you go on to point out, but just because I differ in opinion from you does not mean I have to be open to attack - nothing whatsoever in my posting was derogatory about you or your experience - it was a simple statement of fact that you posted a glowing report on them while others seem to have had a less than happy experience. Your perceptions are entirely yours. I refute your allegations about me being sarcastic about your experience, that is entirely untrue.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

In todays market if a company has gone down it is often not down to poor workmanship but due to this crazy country the UK has become. 

I had work done by this company and I was pleased with how they handled it. I was touched by Sonasta's post about the staff and their families, well put Sue.

stew


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

Snelly said:


> No one has actually physically varified the facts... we should not jump to conclusions.


This is true - I did check with Companies House and a company called Transleisure Limited is still listed as operating and not in receivership or dissolved as of today at any rate.


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi
> 
> In todays market if a company has gone down it is often not down to poor workmanship but due to this crazy country the UK has become.
> 
> ...


We all have different experiences, don't we? I think no-one was trying to wish the employees any harm / bad times, Stew, just pointing out the general personal experiences with the company as a whole - not individual staff and their families!! Also, companies producing superb work with excellent cusomer satisfaction rates tend to be more successful than those who do not, however crazy the country may have become!!


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

artona said:


> In todays market if a company has gone down it is often not down to poor workmanship but due to this crazy country the UK has become.


I agree and I disagree

A lot of companies are still going strong due to their dodgy trading ethics... however, many go under due to bad press.

It definetly a buyers market, ruled by the consumer.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Doc Cam

I think if you read my post again you will see that I did clearly say that I hoped my assumptions were incorrect and that I may have taken your reference to "glowing reports" totally out of context. I hope this clarifies to you the exact tone that was used in my post to you? To be honest, I was not sure if I had misinterpreted your comment or not, which was why I asked in the first place but you have assured me there was no sarcasm intended and so therefore, I am prepared to accept this to be the case. 

Of course you have a right to speak openly about your experiences (as we all do) and once again if you care to read over my post again you will see that I said exactly that!

To be honest Doc_Cam, I truly do not think I have attacked you or made snide remarks to you as you claim I have and I can assure you that is not the sort of person I am, but yes I did puzzle over your post as I wondered why you saw fit to mention my name personally but after your explanation it would seem I was just being overly sensitive!

I certainly do not wish to argue with you over this matter and I am happy to leave it at that now.

Sue


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

To close "Rumour Control"

Transleisure Ltd ceased commercial activities on Friday 12 Oct 2007.

I would like to take this opportunity, as a ex-employee of Transleisure, to thank the guys I worked with, you are some of the most professional and competent people I have had the pleasure to work along side.

I would like to thank the thousands of customers who have supported Transleisure over the last 15 or so years.

For those that have not had the service they feel they should have had, my apologies, it has never been my intention to fall below your expectations, hopefully you will find a company that can meet these expectations.

Goodbye



oh and another thing.......I'll be back!!!!!!!


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Well regardless of who has had good service and who has had bad service I for one am sad to see any company go under and people lose their livelihoods. I hope you all get settled soon

stew


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd lke to thank Bill for coming on and stating the facts. At least we know the truth now.

It's sad whenever a business operating in our sector goes down. For one thing, it means one fewer supplier to go to, and therefore less choice.

The reasons for the demise will probably never be made public - as always in these things, there will be differing points of view on the subject.

Up until a new years ago, I had always worked for commercial organisations, and suffered the "mix up at the bank" syndrome, whereby salaries didn't get paid, and later on, the "you can't leave the customer without a cheque, Gerald, or no one in the business will get paid this month". Nowadays, working for a local authority, I'm protected from this (although they and the unions still haven't sorted out the annual pay rise from last April :evil: ), but I feel for everyone who suddenly has to start phoning mortgage companies and banks to try to develop a line of credit they thought they wouldn't need.

*P.S. The Transliesure website still seems to be operational, and I could get right through to the payment section. This should be blocked ASAP, and a message put on the front page.*

Gerald


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Good luck to all ex employee's... hope you get alternative employment soon.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Another angle on the saga*

Just another angle on the Sags this one from MHT

The following is part of a post from someone who went to the NEC yesterday to buy a satellite system.

"Now as an inquisitive person and wishing to get facts rather than speculation I sought out a character called Bill Antil formally from Transleisure who are now part of the Oyster group and will be in effect Oyster UK, there was only satellite systems on the stand and it was called TEN HAFFT ? apparently that is who makes the Oyster, he told me that they are relocating to leeds to be the uk distributor, I also spoke to a Rob Jackson who says that supply will not be effected as he gets his from France as a grey import. "

Still not clear but I read it as Ten Haaft have taken over Transleisure and are to call it Oyster UK?


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Ventra said:


> To close "Rumour Control"
> 
> Transleisure Ltd ceased commercial activities on Friday 12 Oct 2007.
> 
> ...


Hi Bill,

Firstly, let me say I am so very sorry to hear that Transleisure has ceased trading and I truly wish you and your family and all your staff the very best of luck for the future. I really do salute you for coming onto this forum and putting an end to all the speculation and rumours that have been flying around and you have my upmost respect for this. :salute:

So glad to hear you say you will be back and I admire your spirit.

All the best Bill.

Sue


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Another angle on the saga*



Don Madge said:


> Still not clear but I read it as Ten Haaft have taken over Transleisure and are to call it Oyster UK?


Will have to wait to see the full details, but it would surprise me if Ten Haaft have taken over Transleisure with all of it's creditors

Andrew


----------



## 104010 (Apr 20, 2007)

Looks more likely to me that Transleisure has simply gone bust and a Director has gone into business for himself as an agent of Ten Haaft. After all, why would Ten Haaft take over a company that supplied a wide range of goods and services simply to provide satellite systems? Doesn't seem logical to me that they would.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Not being an earlier riser, I have only just caught up again with the thread, and as the one who started it off, really in the hope of finding out what their phones weren't answered, may I say I am sorry for everyone, no one likes these things to happen and we hope that if all their staff were as good as people have said, they soon find employment quickly for their sakes.

If as I think stew said the web site is accepting orders, I do feel that something needs to be done, especially as Bill has said they ceased trading, - not sure if that was his exact words, on 12th....we are now almost a week down the line.

Whatever the outcome, although I hadn't personally traded with them, Bill Antil was someone you couldn't miss at the shows....

So sorry to all.

Carol


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

carol said:


> Bill Antil was someone you couldn't miss at the shows....
> 
> Carol


Thats true Carol, and if or should I say when I catch up with him I will be looking for my £1000 deposit paid against the fitting of a Leveltronic system. 
Last week I spoke to Bill Jnr and there was no mention of problems just said to ring back this week with the order number and he would deal with it, so much for honesty. 
Wobby
Perhaps Bill Snr might reply


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

wobby said:


> carol said:
> 
> 
> > Bill Antil was someone you couldn't miss at the shows....
> ...


Hope you paid by Credit Card, in which case you should be OK

Andrew


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Im getting worried... an employee has confimed the company has ceased trading, but yet the website stays live...


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Snelly said:


> Im getting worried... an employee has confimed the company has ceased trading, but yet the website stays live...


Bill said in his earlier post:-
*Transleisure Ltd ceased commercial activities on Friday 12 Oct 2007*

This does not describe the company's status in terms of the Companies Act, or in terms of HM Revenue & Customs legislation. He does not for example mention receivership or liquidation, only a cessation of commercial activities.

He also describes himself as an ex-employee. This however has no bearing on directorship, if he indeed was still a director of the company at the point it ceased commercial activities (or if he still is a director). Directors have clearly-defined responsibilities in law, including not to recklessly trade. One example of this is to continue to trade whilst having knowledge of imminent trading cessation or other serious financial issues.

I know absolutely nothing of Transleisure's trading or appointments history other than what's publicly available, nor am I personally interested. In general terms though, if deposits have been accepted for orders which the directors knew - or ought to have known - would never be fulfilled, these may constitute breaches of legislation. On the other hand, it may be that customers who paid such deposits will have them refunded shortly. It's behoven on those in that situation to ask for a clear statement from the directors as to their intentions, as no such statement was made this morning by Bill here. He only states that he'll be back, which could of course mean one of a number of things.

Dougie.


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

We have had no business dealings with Transleisure but on a personal level we wish everyone well and hope the future is not too bleak,


Chris and Duncan


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

To clarify a point, a director is an employee of a company in exactly the same way that other employees are. But he does as asprn said have special responsibilities.

So bill is entitled to call himself an employee even if he is a director.

Olley


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

olley said:


> So bill is entitled to call himself an employee even if he is a director.


Olley,

That's quite right. Additionally, he is entitled to describe himself as an ex-employee if he has resigned, or has had his employment terminated, or if the company's status means it can no longer employ him. It's important however to understand that if he is still a director - or was a director at the time of his company's accepting orders whilst it was known to the directors that the company was likely to stop trading before fulfilling these orders - his not being an employee does not absolve him in any way from his director's responsibilities. The same of course is true for the other directors, and also other company officials who were not directors (if any).

Dougie.


----------



## 104010 (Apr 20, 2007)

From the Companies House website :

OYSTER UK LIMITED
6 HARROP GROVE
LEEDS
W YORKS
LS27 0EB
Company No. 06397900

Incorporated 12/10/2007 - the same day Transleisure ceased trading.


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

First off I along with everyone else I would wish the workforce the very best of luck in finding employment asap. However I cannot extend the same towards Cowboy Bill (Stetson hat ) and his son jnr as I am out of pocket by a lot of money. 
A deposit I paid 11 months ago has not been returned, I was fobbed of by Jnr last week and at the moment have no way of making contact. As I said before these two would not win an award for honesty. I just hope others Member have not been caught out. 
I did pay by credit card but 11 months latter can I claim, some how I think not. 
What really makes me sick is Bob Jnr saying I'll be back, back to catch more people out both customers and suppliers. 
Wobby. :evil:


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

Bill may class himself as an ex-employee, which would be normal if a company cannot meet its' financial responsibility, but as a director he has duties towards the company both in the operation, to the creditors, and any wind up proceedings. The new company adds something to the pot, in that phoenix is not permitted. Something to watch?


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

The topic is: Transleisure - dfficulty with ordering?

Will *all* posters please remain on topic or at least related to Transleisure.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

autostratus said:


> The topic is: Transleisure - dfficulty with ordering?


Fair comment. However, the topic has by necessity moved on, due to Bill's statement that the company has ceased to trade. The topic then of vital interest to members therefore in my view, is "Transleisure still accepting orders but no longer trading". Could the subject please be changed to this?

Dougie.


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Dougie

It doesn't need the Subject changing as long as posts maintain some reference to Transleisure.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

autostratus said:


> It doesn't need the Subject changing as long as posts maintain some reference to Transleisure.


A bit confused then. :? Apart from a couple of obvious ones, the posts do reflect the concern over Bill Antill's statement which moved the topic on to a more general discussion about some members' having paid money - *and still being permitted to pay money* - to Transleisure, despite Bill's narrow statement earlier, which only provided some clarity about his own position.

This is a hugely-important issue, particularly to those members who have paid out money and who now feel extremely insecure about ever getting it back. The reason I suggested a widening of the thread subject was to alert members to the situation (of their still being permitted to place orders with a company which has according to one of its directors, ceased to trade). That's pretty serious if it's true.

Dougie.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Gillian was referring to the comments made by some posters to other members' posts, rather than referring to the subject matter.

Gerald


----------



## Tasha (May 23, 2005)

I had a system installed on my Hobby 750 last November. The system failed on several occasions, involving a round trip of 500 miles for each repair.
Finally I met the manufacturer, who offered a replacement using a new electronic relay system.
Transleisure unfortunately did not keep a record of the agreement, and never advised me of the new parts.
Now I cannot contact Transleisure so have written to the Manufacturer for help.
They are: Ares Engineering in Italy: www.ares-engineering.com.
Incidently, They do not list Transleisure as one of their agents!


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Dougie

I have now changed the topic title to : Transleisure - difficulties & demise

I hope that this perhaps reflects the content of the thread.
Your suggested title wouldn't fit on the Front Page.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

autostratus said:


> I have now changed the topic title to : Transleisure - difficulties & demise ... Your suggested title wouldn't fit on the Front Page.


A nice succinct piece of alliteration - excellentio.

I will now shut up. 

Dougie.


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

seems to me like another company using the system to wipe off all its suppliers depts and start a fresh with a different name keeping a nice fat pot in their own bank to start again dept free hope his itailian suppliers don't just sit back and let him away with it


----------



## 104705 (May 24, 2007)

gjc said:


> seems to me like another company using the system to wipe off all its suppliers depts and start a fresh with a different name keeping a nice fat pot in their own bank to start again dept free hope his itailian suppliers don't just sit back and let him away with it


If that happens, the DTI is always pleased to look at phoenix enterprises.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Freetochat said:


> If that happens, the DTI is always pleased to look at phoenix enterprises.


I think thats about all they do. Look that is.

Olley


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

Thank you to all those well wishers, your kind words have restored some of my confidence in the human race.

To clarify:

Transleisure is in the hands of Begbie Traynor.

When Administrators, Liquidators call them what you like are appointed they dismiss all staff immediately and attempt to realise the assets of the company for the creditors.

It is upto them to bring a close to all aspects.

I was never a Director of Transleisure.

I now work for Oyster Tech Sat Ltd, a subsiduary company of Ten Haaft GMBH who are the manufacturer of the Oyster Range. Ten Haaft are in turn owned by a larger organisation of german origin.

Wobby, I have sent you a PM, if you have any further issues please contact Begbie Traynor in Leeds.

There are some posts here that insinuate that Transleisure have been dishonest or at least under hand. 

Perhaps these insinutions could either be substaniated or stopped.

On a personal level myself and my father have invested much time and money in trying to make Transleisure one of the top companies in this sector, whether we succeeded or failed is of personal opinion, I personally believe that we have helped this industry more than most, we have made many, many new friends, and yes by the sounds of it, some enemies. But thats life.

I hope I have clarified a few points. 

I will of course answer any questions I can in a frank and open manner, but please remember I lost my job, my motorhome, some self esteem, and perhaps have issues I think are more important to deal with.

I do hope that those who feel aggreived by anything I have said or done will understand that I have not and never would intentionally go out of my way to upset them.

Good Luck 

Bill


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Ventra said:


> Thank you to all those well wishers, your kind words have restored some of my confidence in the human race.
> 
> To clarify:
> 
> ...


As a complete bystander in all of this I have to say that Bill's posts always seem to be factual and open. I hope that some who post on here realise that real people are involved and speculation and unfounded statements hurt just as much as a bad experience with a company.

In all of this I expect there have been faults on both sides mainly because when human beings, rather than saints, are involved that tends to happen.


----------



## 107616 (Oct 13, 2007)

Well my twopenceworth.

Potentially good out fit, with great product range and facilities and some very good service BUT let down by over quick, underfunded expansion, poor communication, bad management and latterly head in sand.

That is what it apears to me as an outsider.

For twelve months they have carried on the pretence of having facilities in Leeds and Newark, when Leeds was closed.

For most of that 12 months the numbers on the web site mast head were discontinued

E-mails, both from the web site and direct were never answered

Post was never answered

By phone and face to face they would promise the earth, inculding ringing back, the latter did not happen in my experience

They fiited Leveltronic for me. It has proved excellent. I wanted something simple like an additional remote and after 6 months they had to admit they couldn't get one. You may remember I ordered direct and suppplied a few spares under another name.

The made a mess of fitting my Pioneer Radio/DVD/CD/Sat Nav /Hansds free that they could never sort. First they did not have all the components in (i went to halfords to buy the missing bit, thye didn't even have the initiative to do that), then they bunched up the wiring above the glove compartmenst so the dash no longer fits. The hands free has never worked properly and they never supplied the instruction manauals.

I am now haveing a new hands free kit fitted and I git the instruction booklets from the web

I was interested in the cruise control and the satellite broadband but they never got back to me.

I suspect the rent bill or a suppliers bill came and te bank refused to extend the overdrfat, so they had to cease trading.

Sad for the staff, sad for the people with deposits, sad for those with complaints.

At the end of the day I went elsewhere for air con and satellite TV. I needed someone who would answer my enquiries, promptly.

At the end of the day if tyou advertise that you communicate by e-mail, fax. letter and phone, to ignore three out of foure and claims you get too much spam indicates a lack of understanding of what you are in, namely a service industry, with hindsight the signs were classic overstreched, fire fighting, and avoiding the complainers in the hope it would all come right. Flash new premises with a reception area which was huge and under utilised.

I am not angry with them, never have been, but I was frustrated.

When I listed my complaints in detail, I was accused of whinging and putting the knfe in and my post was removed. I extracted every call and letter which had not been replied to so everyone could see.

Its one of the reaosns I won't pay on here any more, a moderating policy whose terms are not driven by the rules but by the attitude of a name which says it all "nukeadmin". It was OK for him to plague the US company over badges, but not for me to list my genuine complaints.

he then deleted two posts about tyhe membership crticis, where I had suggested a submision by both sides and an and or an informal mediations.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Morning Laurie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Bill,

As - I presume - one of those whose posts you referred to in your update, I'd like to clarify that my posts were born out of conjecture, and not insinuation. Conjecture if not dealt with by the availability of solid information, is rapidly fuelled into something even less helpful.

I have never had any problem with you or TL - quite the opposite - so I hope my participation here is objective.

I've never been in the personal position you describe, and will not insult you by pretending I understand what it feels like.

It seems that the core concern here is that TL's website still continues to accept payments, process orders, and otherwise appear to carry on trading. If as you've confirmed, it's in receivership and therefore possibly unable to fulfill orders for which payments are still being accepted, that is a very bad situation for anyone placing orders in good faith. Some members have stated that they are in fact already in that position, although they can speak for themselves in taking the matter up.

If you're able to quickly clarify the above point regarding whether the continued website sales presence is being addressed, that will I'm sure, go a long way towards reassuring people.

Dougie.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

I would like to say one thing here! regardless of my opinion or frankly any one else's opinion, I think that for Bill to come on the forum and explain, explain in great detail what is happening deserves a huge amount of credit!

One other point I would like to make in Transleisure's defence (words that I never thought I would say!) Regardless of whether you liked them or not, there are a number of businesses in the market to day, that have been forced to be far more professional because of Transleisure.

Once again Bill thank you for coming on here and having the balls to front it out.

This is not reflection or opinion on anything connected with the trading situation, just a personal opinion.


----------



## 104010 (Apr 20, 2007)

"Regardless of whether you liked them or not, there are a number of businesses in the market to day, that have been forced to be far more professional because of Transleisure"

Oh, give us a break please!!! Is that why Transleisure's out of business and they're not??!!


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Patrick 49

I assure you that the level of professionalism and aims of a number of companies is higher today because of competing with Transleisure.

Whether you were satisfied with their service or not , I don't care and I wasn't suggesting that their customers wouldn't have complaint. Lets be honest My company has been trying to persuade people NOT to use them since they started selling things other than Oysters some years ago, so I am hardly likey to be defending their customer policy.

What I am saying is that their premises, advertising, web site and their show presence were all professionally thought through, undertaken and maintained. This caused a number of other competitors to raise their own game to compete. This alone is good for the industry as a whole.

As for who is in business and who is not, you would be surprised which companies struggle to pay us at the end of every month! History is the PR if the winner not always the truth!


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

asprn said:


> It seems that the core concern here is that TL's website still continues to accept payments, process orders, and otherwise appear to carry on trading. If as you've confirmed, it's in receivership and therefore possibly unable to fulfill orders for which payments are still being accepted, that is a very bad situation for anyone placing orders in good faith. Some members have stated that they are in fact already in that position, although they can speak for themselves in taking the matter up.
> 
> Dougie.


It is my understanding that as soon as a company is put into receivership/administration the receiver takes over the running of the company in order to realise the maximum for the creditors.This may mean seeking a buyer for the company, or selling off it's assets. Selling stock through the website would fall into this category. Any money paid AFTER receivers are appointed would be safe, therefore there doesn't seem anything wrong, apart from a message on the home pages stating that TL is trading under administration or whatever. However Bill has stated that it has ceased trading so I'm not sure where they are

Andrew


----------



## autostratus (May 9, 2005)

Andrew as I understand it, there is a big difference between Receivership and Administration.

Quote
A receiver strips and sells all the assets of the business to pay off debts and once that process has been completed then it faces extinction unless a major investor can be found. 

Administration is a protective move where accountants move into the business, freeze the payment of any debts and allow the business to keep working day-to-day. 

While it is going about its daily business the administrators are looking at how it can cut costs and even attract new investment. 

Once they have secured the situation and they and they are happy that extra funds have been found ­ either by investment or greater running costs ­ then the debts can be paid off.


----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

I run several companys that frequently get people going into liquidation rather than paying their suppliers infact some people do it more than once in each year but i am not saying this is what transleisure has done the only thing that concerns me is the statement ill be back,
when we have a ltd company go down on us the first thing we do is a companys house search by this you can get the directors personal address we then pay them a visit if they are genuine and provide us with the relevant information and have personally tried to keep the company afloat we wish them good luck in the future and leave it as that as its usually not even worth your time putting in a claim to the liquidators.However the IL BE BACK THE NEXT DAY COMPANYS in another name dept free stuff the supplier and customer companys we keep calling to their personal address usually best when their putting a big show on with friends and if that doesn't work usually putting a little trail together of their activates and association in trading old and new sending to H M CUSTOMS AND REVENUE usually gives them as mutch pain as you've had trying to recover their money, it might take them two years before they can act but they will want an explanation where all that money came from to set up trading again and if you haven't got a good explanation they will relieve you of 40 % of it plus a nice penalty and interest


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

...we then pay them a visit ... That's seems very sinister and threatening, are you a recovery agent?
I understand your desire to find out what has happened but isn't that why administrators etc. are appointed?
It may be construed as 'kicking someone when they are down'.
However in the past phoenix companies have arisen, i feel the DTI or whoever it is this week should be mre proactive when companies register especially when it is in the wife's,dog's,bugies etc. name


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

I'd just like to point out that Bill, who made the comment about coming back, was *not a director of Transleisure*, and therefore does not have any financial or legal responsibility for the actions of that company.

He's merely doing what he can to continue to provide an income for himself and his family.

Gerald


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

autostratus said:


> Andrew as I understand it, there is a big difference between Receivership and Administration.
> 
> Quote
> A receiver strips and sells all the assets of the business to pay off debts and once that process has been completed then it faces extinction unless a major investor can be found.
> ...


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi all, 
This morning I received a PM from Bill stating that he tried to credit my credit card last Friday but the expiry date on the card had passed and it wouldn't work, I was only a phone call away. 
Transleisure was owned, if I am not mistaken by Bill Srn. Trading in one of the fastest growing leisure industries. They assured us on this web site that when they closed one of their branches that they were doing so to consolidate their business and not because they had financial problems? 
What I would say in hindsite, I was a fool to have given a deposit to Tranleisure,( all be it to secure the special offer back at the last NEC, )When I new that my Carthago was on an 11 month delivery. 
I have just paid for my new MH so I hope to God that Lowdham Leisureworld are not in the same boat. 
It still puzzles me how a buisness such as Transliesure could go bust when cash flow is just that, They get paid before you get your van back, sounds to me like a poorly run business, I have been in business for the last 40 years without any problems. 
One last point why would anyone put money into a buisness that he is not a director of ? May-be a share holder?. 
I would like to thank everyone who has sent PMs to me with lots of helpfull advice. Best regards Wobby


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Herewith the current Appointments record for Transleisure Limited, which clarifies amongst other things who the directors are.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

wobby said:


> why would anyone put money into a buisness that he is not a director of ? May-be a share holder?


That last question can be answered via Companies House, as shareholder information is public. The answer to the first question is one only the investor can provide, but it's fair to say that directorship and shareholding are two entirely separate things.

See also my previous post with attachment.

Dougie.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> I'd just like to point out that Bill, who made the comment about coming back, was *not a director of Transleisure*, and therefore does not have any financial or legal responsibility for the actions of that company.
> 
> He's merely doing what he can to continue to provide an income for himself and his family.
> 
> Gerald


The owner or major shareholder of a business does not have to be a director.

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

olley said:


> The owner or major shareholder of a business does not have to be a director.


Indeed not, but only directors have legal responsibility for the day-to-day operation of that company.

Gerald


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that Dougie
Perhaps its time we heard from Bill Snr or has he gone silent on the matter. 
Wobby


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

geraldandannie said:


> Indeed not, but only directors have legal responsibility for the day-to-day operation of that company.
> 
> Gerald


That is correct, but they can have a major say in how a company is run, so should accept a moral responsibility if it goes down. I know very naive of me. :lol:

Olley


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

olley said:


> I know very naive of me. :lol:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Gerald


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

I've lifted this post from the Motorhome List
I can't put a link to it as it's on Yahoo.

"I have just checked with Companies House and, according to them, Transleisure Ltd is still trading. No notice of insolvency or liquidation has been lodged.

"Name & Registered Office:
TRANSLEISURE LIMITED
14C TELFORD DRIVE
NEWARK
NG24 2DX
Company No. 03130337


Status: Active
Date of Incorporation: 24/11/1995"

Whilst Bill Antill may be a very nice man he appears to be an ex-employee of Transleisure Ltd and now an employee of a competitor. I think we are best advised to hold the speculation and await developments."

The plot thickens.

Don


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> geraldandannie said:
> 
> 
> > I'd just like to point out that Bill, who made the comment about coming back, was *not a director of Transleisure*, and therefore does not have any financial or legal responsibility for the actions of that company.
> ...


But if somebody who "in accordance with whose directions or instructions the directors of a company are accustomed to act" is a "shadow director", that person takes on the responsibilities of a director.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Don Madge said:


> I have just checked with Companies House and, according to them, Transleisure Ltd is still trading. No notice of insolvency or liquidation has been lodged.


I don't think that can be offered as an unqualified statement. All that can be said is that no notification of change of status is yet being displayed at Companies House. Unless a company official has stated as much, no-one can say whether or not any notice has been lodged.

My understanding is that it takes a little time for a status change to be displayed publicly - possibly up to a week.

Dougie.


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> Morning Laurie


Your inference being, Frank, that I had anything to do with the posting just above yours??? You couldn't be further from the truth - I have no need to register with different aliases, nor am I dishonest. The poster, as memory serves, is someone from the IOW who had a lot of difficulty with Transleisure and his levelling system and other items bought from them. Nothing whatsoever to do with me, so you are wholly incorrect and an apology is awaited as to the inferences contained in your "greeting".

Afternoon, Frank.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Laurie

I can see why you made that assumption but I do not think Frank was refering to your good self.  


stew


----------



## 103605 (Mar 26, 2007)

artona said:


> Hi Laurie
> 
> I can see why you made that assumption but I do not think Frank was refering to your good self.
> 
> stew


I suppose to have avoided the potentially obvious misunderstanding, if there are two of us with the same name, partaking in the same thread, it would be helpful to differentiate and make it clear. As it stands, it is clearly ambiguous and remains for Frank to clarify so as to remove any misunderstanding. Clearly, the poster had numerous issues with Transleisure which were never satisfactorily resolved, but I am in no way connected to him / them.

Laurie


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## 102001 (Dec 3, 2006)

The D T I or similar bodies can only act on facts put to them from other professional bodies but this is not always the true fact as many accountants and liquidaters give professional advise on how to wind a company up without to match come back and in most cases change the directors from the company well before it goes down, i am not a dept recovery agent but somebody who has had lots of experience in companys not willing to pay their way due to loop holes in the law when it only seems to be people that can least afford it that suffer in my experience their are a very small amount of companies that genuinely fold that start again in a twelve month period in the same trade as if you couldn't make a go of it the first time when nothing leaves your premises without payment their wouldn't seem mutch point in putting your self throuth all that stress again


----------



## Ventra (May 1, 2005)

More clarification?? 

I was given 3254 "B" shares along with two other members of staff.

Asprn, It was not your comments I was referring to, you have as always presented posts properly!

"I'll be back" - I have a right to earn a living. 

Maybe I am a little over sensitive about the demise of Transleisure, but it meant a lot to me.

Perhaps we could have traded out of trouble, perhaps we could have done this or that, who knows?

Yes perhaps our management of building a business from nothing to a company that employed, at one time, 19 people. Had a sales turnover in excess of £2m was fatally flawed, or we might just of run out of money.


So for those that wish to pursue Transleisure to the death find out when the creditors meeting and see if you can get an invite!

For those that wish to continue speculating my part in Transleisure, ask me.

For those that would like to harp on how badly treated the were at Transleisure, do not make personal remarks about me unless they can be substansiated. I now have nothing to lose.

Finally I would like to thank those many many people that have offered their support, both throughthis forum and in person.

As always it is appreciated.

Kindest regards


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Ventra said:


> For those that would like to harp on how badly treated the were at Transleisure, do not make personal remarks about me unless they can be substansiated.


I would personally withdraw the last five words and put the full stop after the "me". It's completely pointless making personal remarks on a public forum as it simply degenerates proper discussion into insult-hurling, which resolves nothing - as has been demonstrated.

Although it's not been specifically clarified, TL appears to gone into receivership. On that basis, there is nothing the (ex-)employees and (ex-)directors can do about any outstanding issue with customers & creditors. Bill has stated the name of the receivers on his first post, so it would be prudent for anyone who feels he/she has a claim to make, to contact them without delay. This will enable your creditor interest to be registered, and you will be kept updated by the receivers as to meetings/votes etc. If the business can be sold as a going concern, that obviously increases the chances of a realistic creditors pay-off. If it can't, then its usually a low "pence-in-the-pound" settlement.

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

For further information, TransLeisure's payments facilities have been withdrawn. This at least prevents any further problems with people paying for orders in good faith which may not be able to be fulfilled.

Dougie.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi - as the person who originally started this long thread.... may I post here an email I have received from Duncan in Bideford - a member on the motorhome list - he had just received.

The following received today:

"Begbies Traynor has been instructed to assist the company with placing it
into Liquidation. There is to be a meeting of the members and creditors on
13 November 2007. If you are a creditor, please can you send us notice of
your claim and we will in turn send you notice of the meeting.

Yours sincerely

Matthew Russell
Begbies Traynor
[email protected] "

I do hope that anyone who has any issues, either goes to the meeting and/or contacts Matthew Russell as above.

Best of luck

Carol


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi unsecured creditors which most if not all of you will be, come well down the list to receive any recompense. Inland revenue, banks, the receivers themselves plus any other secured creditors are before you.

The fact is you will be lucky to get anything at all let alone pence in the pound.


----------



## 108549 (Nov 30, 2007)

*DataStorms supplied by Transleisure*

I am trying to contact other Motorhome facts members who have DataStorms supplied by Transleisure.

1. Did you have November's subscription taken from your bank even though Transleisure ceased trading almost 3 weeks earlier?

2. Have you got your money back, if yes, how?

3. Have you contacted or been contacted by Begbies Traynor, Transleisures liquidators?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Transleisure website appears to be no longer available.


----------

